# Sage Barista Expess water spout spitting high pressure water 2 feet



## zoggie (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought a Sage Barista Express and have issues with the hot water spout spitting the water into the cup and splash marks can be found 2 feet away up the wall and all around the machine. My wife is not impressed. Even when I hold the cup up to the spout it still spits and the cup looks awful when finished with coffee streaks all over the outside of the cup. I feel embarrassed to offer anyone a cup as I need to wipe it down with a cloth, which is not very hygienic. I feel let down as I can only make an expresso or a latte but not a normal coffee or americano with this machine.

Does anyone here have any advise what can be done about this like turn down the temperature or buy an extension rod for that short water spout.

Thank you.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Firstly, 
Is this a new machine? 
If so how old? 
What water has been used in it and how often was it descaled?


----------



## zoggie (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you the quick reply. I bought the machine new in Costco in May this year.

The water I use is my tap water, which has a whole house softener system fitted.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

zoggie said:


> Thank you the quick reply. I bought the machine new in Costco in May this year.
> 
> The water I use is my tap water, which has a whole house softener system fitted.


 It shouldn't be spitting like that so I would return it.


----------



## zoggie (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you. I am close in doing so.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

zoggie said:


> Thank you. I am close in doing so.


 I agree with TomHughes, return it. I have that machine, the water comes out nicely, just the right speed. Something is up with yours.

As a short term fix, run 3/4 dummy shots before the real shot when making Americano. There you have your hot water for your drink, no need to use the hot water spout. Has added benefit of making sure water is up to temp too.


----------



## zoggie (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you. I will try that and see. I did notice that after the first few seconds the spitting slows down. My guess is that pre heating the machine for 10 minutes before making a coffee makes the water coming out of the water spout to hot at the beginning after which it draws more cold water calming the spitting a bit.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

zoggie said:


> Thank you. I will try that and see. I did notice that after the first few seconds the spitting slows down. My guess is that pre heating the machine for 10 minutes before making a coffee makes the water coming out of the water spout to hot at the beginning after which it draws more cold water calming the spitting a bit.


 Doubt it is this as your machine wouldn't work, but if the water runs out, as in the tank is empty (at or below minimum line), the water spits.


----------



## zoggie (Oct 10, 2020)

I have made a video so you can see what I mean. Maybe it is normal and I am just over fuzzy. Sorry about the quality. I am still learning how to compress and convert files from iPhone to less then the maximum allowed size of 7.8MB on here.

What do you think?

/monthly_2020_10/IMG_0098.mp4.2259a9eb1ad264aa3b3cbd98fe5bc48d.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment IMG_0098.mp4


----------



## zoggie (Oct 10, 2020)

I always make sure the water level is over half as my wife likes a latte and the cleaning process after that takes quite a lot of water and nearly fills the drip tray.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

zoggie said:


> What do you think?


 That spits way more than mine, if fact mine doesn't spit at all really. It's one constant stream, minimal splash outside of cup, maybe a few droplets. Closer to the second half of your video but the stream is slightly stronger. I'll try and take a video later and show you.


----------

